# GOLD COAST | Projects & Construction



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was surprised that there was no Gold Coast thread. Starting one off with the tallest building currently underway: Spirit.

*Spirit* | Surfers Paradise

Project facts


Address: 3 Trickett Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Forise


Architect: DBI


Residential: 693 units


Height: 298m (978ft)


Floors: 89


19 February:



citiboy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Jewel* | Surfers Paradise

Official website: http://www.jewelgc.com

Project facts


Address: 42 Old Burleigh Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda/Ridong


Architect: DBI


Residential: 500 units


Height: 170m, 144m, 124m (558ft, 472ft, 407ft)


Floors: 48, 41, 35


13 February:



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQcnlzEhMg1/
> jewel Instagram



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Beach* | Broadbeach

Official website: http://thebeachbroadbeach.com.au

Project facts


Address: 2663 Gold Coast Highway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Anthony Moreton/Pryde


Architect: DBI


Residential: 219 units


Height: 112m (367ft)


Floors: 37


20 February:



Locke said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Orion Towers* | Surfers Paradise

Project facts


Address: 3006-3016 Gold Coast Highway


Status: Proposed


Developer: Orion


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 1,127 units


Hotel: 165 rooms


Height: 328m, 240m (1,076ft, 787ft)


Floors: 103, 76


Currently in the planning stages, this would be the tallest building in Australia if built today. Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*84 The Esplanade* | Surfers Paradise

Project facts


Address: 84 The Esplanade


Status: Proposed


Developer: Meriton


Architect: SJB


Residential: 570 units


Height: 310m (1,017ft)


Floors: 90


Rendering:


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice thread! Didn't know there are so many skyscrapers going on in Gold Coast. :cheers1:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Allegra* | Southport

Official website: http://allegragc.com.au

Project facts


Address: 139 Scarborough Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Andrews


Architect: Hamilton Hayes Henderson


Residential: 114 units


Retail: 271 sqm (2,917 s.f.)


Height: 45m (148ft)


Floors: 15


30 January:



citiboy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Au* | Southport

Project facts


Address: 13-21 Scarborough Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: ASF


Architect: Cox Rayner


Residential: 594 units


Office: 3,000 sqm (32,292 s.f.)


Retail: 800 sqm (8,611 s.f.)


Height: 215m, 45m (823ft, 148ft)


Floors: 66, 15


Rendering:


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Orion Towers will be a really beautiful sight with that media ring! It looks like something out of a futuristic sci-fi movie!


----------



## Justinos (May 5, 2011)

Great thread! Thank you!


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Mariner's Cove* | Main Beach

Project facts


Address: 60-70 Sea World Drive


Status: Proposed


Developer: Sunland


Architect: Zaha Hadid


Residential: 370 units


Height: 133m, 133m (436ft)


Floors: 40, 40


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*120 Marine Parade* | Southport

Project facts


Address: 120 Marine Parade


Status: Under construction


Developer: Philip Usher


Architect: E Design


Residential: 236 units


Height: 109m (358ft)


Floors: 36


27 February:



citiboy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Aquis Pacific Point* | Surfers Paradise

Project facts


Address: 3464 Main Beach Parade


Status: Proposed


Developer: Aquis Australia


Architect: Woods Bagot


Hotel: 580 rooms


Height: 174m (571ft)


Floors: 48


Renderings:


----------



## insular (Mar 1, 2017)

lot of unique projects


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was surprised that there was no Gold Coast thread. Starting one off with the tallest building currently underway: Spirit.

*Spirit* | Surfers Paradise

Project facts


Address: 3 Trickett Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Forise


Architect: DBI


Residential: 693 units


Height: 298m (978ft)


Floors: 89


3 March:



maxamir said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Jewel* | Surfers Paradise

Official website: http://www.jewelgc.com

Project facts


Address: 42 Old Burleigh Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda/Ridong


Architect: DBI


Residential: 500 units


Height: 170m, 144m, 124m (558ft, 472ft, 407ft)


Floors: 48, 41, 35


6 March:



PeterJackson said:


> Photo by Brad Aulsebrook:



Rendering:


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

great projects :cheers:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*2 Wharf Road* | Surfers Paradise

Project facts


Address: 2 Wharf Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Golden Gate


Architect: Rothe Lowman


Residential: 37 units


Height: 154m (505ft)


Floors: 44


Rendering:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Some amazing towers. All holiday apartments?


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mostly residential; a considerable amount is offshore investment as well.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Elysian* | Broadbeach

Official website: https://elysianbroadbeach.com.au

Project facts


Address: 185 Old Burleigh Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Spyre


Architect: Bureau Proberts


Residential: 65 units


Height: 70m (230ft)


Floors: 22


29 June:



citiboy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*272 Hedges Avenue* | Mermaid Beach

Official website: https://www.sunlandgroup.com.au/collections/gold-coast/272-hedges-avenue

Project facts


Address: 272 Hedges Avenue


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Sunland


Architect: Contreras Earl


Residential: 97 units


Height: 149m (489ft)


Floors: 44


29 June:



citiboy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Ocean* | Surfers Paradise

Official website: https://oceangoldcoast.com.au

Project facts


Address: 84 The Esplanade


Status: Under construction


Developer: Meriton


Architect: SJB


Residential: 722 units


Retail: 845 sqm (9,096 s.f.)


Height: 258m (846ft)


Floors: 75


29 October:



PS3JOCK said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*4 1st Avenue* | Burleigh Heads

Project facts


Address: 4 1st Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Velocity


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 25 units


Height: 44m (144ft)


Floors: 14


Rendering:


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Victoria & Albert - 56st / 188m , 40st / 140m / Mixed Use








*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*La Pelago - 60-storeys (198-metres), 34-storeys (112-metres), 30-storeys (99-metres), 25-storeys (82.5-metres).*
































































Tower 1 










Tower 2 










Tower 3 










Tower 4


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Aura Wins Approval for Gold Coast Retirement Tower.*

Prolific Queensland developer Tim Russell has won approval for a 32-storey vertical retirement village on the Gold Coast—his seventh project for mature downsizers in the state’s south-east.

Gold Coast City Council has given the go-ahead for Russell’s Aura Holdings to develop a 94-apartment tower on the Nerang River in the Budds Beach neighbourhood.







































https://www.theurbandeveloper.com/articles/aura-wins-approval-for-gold-coast-retirement-tower


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Plans For Australia’s Tallest Tower Defy Tough Times.*

While billions of dollars of projects are being shelved due to escalating construction costs and a crippling labour shortage, a Melbourne consortium with high hopes has filed plans for Australia’s tallest tower on the Gold Coast.

The ambitious proposal is for a landmark $400-million “vertical neighbourhood” at Southport comprising two slender supertowers—a 100-storey apartment building and a 60-storey office building.

It is earmarked for a vacant 1245sq m site at 1 and 6 Park Lane, next to the Southport bowls and tennis clubs, and would deliver 193 apartments to be home to 580 people and 12,693sq m of office space to accommodate 500 workers.

If approved, the project with a total gross floor area of 58,000sq m is expected to create 1000 jobs during construction.

*







*




















The largest of the two towers is planned to reach a height of 393.5m, which is well above Australia’s three tallest towers—the nearby Q1 (322.5m) in Surfers Paradise and Melbourne’s Australia 108 (318.7m) and Eureka Tower (297.3m).

It has been designed by BKK Architects to provide “a point of difference on Southport's skyline that will create a dynamic architectural marker”.



https://www.theurbandeveloper.com/articles/southport-gold-coast-100-storey-skyscraper


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Next Stage of $1.5bn Gold Coast Masterplan Revealed.*

Australia’s oldest private developer, Lewis Land Group, has submitted plans for the second stage of a $1.5-billion residential masterplan at the northern end of the Gold Coast.

The private developer, owned by the Lewis family, is proposing three 12-storey, apartment buildings across a portion of a large greenfield site it is currently developing at 564 Oxley Drive in Biggera Waters.

The project’s second stage will offer 250 apartments, wellness amenities, 5000sq m of communal space and two levels of basement parking for 440 cars. 

*







*





















https://www.theurbandeveloper.com/articles/lewis-land-group-biggera-waters-development-application


----------

